
Level up your website in 2019 with Gatsby and React - mrathi12
https://mukulrathi.com/build-gatsby-react-website/
======
Porthos9K
As a Jekyll user, I don't get why you were copying and pasting HTML. Jekyll
has includes for reusable HTML components.

